# trout are here and biting



## dale3joe (Apr 14, 2002)

All im going to say is the specs are here and biting. Im not talking the inlets either.They are hitting mirrolures. Not giving exact location,but between ocean view pier and lynnhaven. Not on the piers either. All keepers so far


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

Thanks for the tip.


----------



## Justfshn (Nov 22, 2007)

The breakwaters?


----------



## Fly Wacko (Aug 8, 2005)

*Yup...*

Last year was my best ever on the Bay for both quality and quantity...

But this year is even better. My 9.5 lb is still my best, but lots of big fish are hitting.

FW


----------



## SPECKS (May 14, 2007)

I need to find some better shore spots(wade)...Ive caught them this year, keeper size but nothing notable. Hopefully i will be yakking here in a few weeks just in time for Fall.


----------



## dale3joe (Apr 14, 2002)

went to the same stretch of beach this morning for a hour and only caught one but it was 3lbs.


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

Lure or bait? Serious Trout fishing is one thing I just never got into.


----------



## jay b (Dec 1, 2002)

I'd stay away from it if I were you !! It's been compared to hunting for Wild Turkey, very, very addictive and known to cause loss of jobs or wives or both


----------



## SPECKS (May 14, 2007)

Looking like I am hitting the Southside in the AM...


----------



## J_Lannon (Jul 23, 2003)

jay b said:


> I'd stay away from it if I were you !! It's been compared to hunting for Wild Turkey, very, very addictive and known to cause loss of jobs or wives or both




Ditto! My wife just shakes her head and says good bye to me when the Speck's roll in.


----------



## red_fish (Jul 22, 2007)

hot damn someone said wild turkey hunting now you know you are addicted to turkey hunting when you keep a turkey calling cd in youre cd changer in youre truck and a ash try full of diaphram calls


----------



## BigBlueFord (Jul 26, 2008)

Redfish, when we goin?????


----------



## ymmij (Jun 21, 2008)

*what time*

hey guys what time of the day is best to fish for those specks early am or evening when the sun gos down heard differt things. i got some of those lures what colors are best, and are the top water lures thank for any help......:fishing:


----------



## Justfshn (Nov 22, 2007)

I dont know if dale was talking about the spot i mentioned but i went there today and it was a complete waste of time. Took me half an hour to find a spot to fish where there wasnt people swimming and mulling around. Then after wading and tossing a mirror with no results i decided to join the gang up on the rocks. Well that lasted five whole minutes. We were all run off by the cops, Had to pack it up cause you couldnt fish from the beach. On a side note i geuss i should have known it was a swimmers beach from all the trash they leave behind. I must have pulled three or four plastic bags out of the water while i was wading. Im sticking to the west of the pier with my baby sharks.


----------



## Fly Wacko (Aug 8, 2005)

*Specks...*

Specks are mostly creatures of the grass. Find good sea grasses, and you will generally find trout.

I prefer the good grass beds all around Mobjack Bay. They have produced for me for many years.

Tomorrow, I'm off to the Northern Neck. Ingram bay and Dameron Mash are also good producers. Don't lock yourselves into one spot.

FW


----------



## J_Lannon (Jul 23, 2003)

ymmij said:


> hey guys what time of the day is best to fish for those specks early am or evening when the sun gos down heard differt things. i got some of those lures what colors are best, and are the top water lures thank for any help......:fishing:




I have been hitting the Speck hard for the past 4 years down here.

There is no good or better time to catch them in my experience. When they turn on, the action can be fast and furious. Then they turn off like a light switch. The grass beads at Lesner, Rudee inlet, and the hot ditch (cove) over in Chesapeake are my usual haunts. I have been shut out my last few times at the hot ditch,......but they get some huge Specks out of there.

1. Silver spoons

2. Curly grubs. (most any color) 

3. Clousers or plugs on a fly rod.

4. Any small bait fish you can get your hands on.

5. I was having some luck with the Berkley small crabs last year.


----------



## phishn_c-circles (May 28, 2008)

they in the river too if ya know the right spots


----------



## FishinAddiction (May 9, 2006)

I'm going with Captain Ed Laurence of Speckulater charters tomorrow for the entire day we will be chasing down specks and reds. I'm not going to give up any of his spots so don't ask 

But I will let yall know what we catch


----------



## dale3joe (Apr 14, 2002)

In my experience i have caught trout best during the early morning or late evening. I have caught more at night. I use the mirrorlure TTCH. Grubs are a waste of time right now because of all the bluefish. Grubs dont last long. Where i been catching them is a popular spot with limited parking. Im sure some of u can figure it out.


----------



## incucrash (May 7, 2008)

thought the whole point to this thread was to keep everyone informed and report your catch? 

I guess i'm just a nice guy and share my top secret classified locations and techniques... 

Anyways! I'm going to drive around until I see a guy throwing lures and post a map with gps directions.... 

just kidding


----------



## jl_rotary (Jul 1, 2008)

have never caught a speck, hope to get some at rudee and kiptopeke a few times when i visited, but no luck.


----------



## jl_rotary (Jul 1, 2008)

^


----------



## jl_rotary (Jul 1, 2008)

incucrash said:


> thought the whole point to this thread was to keep everyone informed and report your catch?
> 
> I guess i'm just a nice guy and share my top secret classified locations and techniques...
> 
> ...


 yeah i was hoping for a location, this way i might be able to get my first speck ever. so let me know when you get that GPS location


----------



## bbcroaker (Jan 6, 2005)

phishn_c-circles said:


> they in the river too if ya know the right spots


Is that the James and would they be up around the Nansamond and Bennets Creek area?


----------



## ymmij (Jun 21, 2008)

dale3joe said:


> In my experience i have caught trout best during the early morning or late evening. I have caught more at night. I use the mirrorlure TTCH. Grubs are a waste of time right now because of all the bluefish. Grubs dont last long. Where i been catching them is a popular spot with limited parking. Im sure some of u can figure it out.


thanks for the pointers, thats like closeing my eyes and pointing at a map realy wont to catch one


----------



## flukeassassn (Apr 27, 2007)

can someone be so kind and tell me where the breakwaters are?


----------



## baitslingin (Jul 31, 2005)

phishn_c-circles said:


> they in the river too if ya know the right spots


there aint nospecks in this river !!!


----------

